
High-End Specs + Low Price + No Wireless Contract = Success For The Nexus 4 - saurabhpalan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/screw-wireless-contracts/
======
saurabhpalan
I am tired of ATT and Verizon. Hope someone teams up with Google to provide
better coverage at a reasonable cost

